# Save the date, all you Carnivore-lovers!



## Schloaty (Aug 27, 2007)

The New England Carnivorous Plant Society (NECPS) will be hosting its 5th Annual Carnivorous Plant show on September 29-30, 2007. This year the Show will be located at the NEW Botanical Center at the Roger Williams Park, Providence RI.

Plant lovers and those who enjoy something different will be able to view close up hundreds of carnivorous plants, exhibited by the members of the NECPS. Nepenthes from Malaysia with pitchers the size of softballs, sundews from Australia from the size of a dime to over one foot high, Venus Fly traps of all sizes, forms and colors, and Carnivorous Plants that grow locally in New England and Rhode Island are just some of the plants that will be on display.

There will be a Venus Fly Trap feeding area where the public can watch up-close how these plants devour insects. Vendors will be on hand with plants and accessories for sale (with a discount offered to NECPS members!), along with plants offered by the NECPS. The Permanent Bog exhibit will also be available for viewing. There will also be lectures, raffles, and door prizes. Society members will be available all day to explain how the plants feed, what they eat, where they live, and how they can be grown and enjoyed at home.

To help celebrate the recent opening of the Roger Williams Park Botanical Center, admission to this year’s show will be FREE with the purchase of admission to the Gardens themselves ($3).

Date and time: Saturday, September 29, 2007, 11am-4pm AND Sunday, September 30, 2007, 10am-3pm.

Location: Botanical Center at the Roger Williams Park, 1000 Elmwood Avenue, Providence, RI, 02907. Follow directional signs located throughout the park on the days of the show.

For additional information about this exciting upcoming event, please visit www.NECPS.org or send an email to [email protected]

We look forward to seeing you there!

Ken Sicard

Secretary, NECPS


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2007)

Is this only in the UK?


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 27, 2007)

Sparky,

It's the _New_ England Carnivorous plant society.

As in North Eastern United States - the show is in Rhode Island.

RIF.


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 27, 2007)

Two days!

I'm Stoked!


----------



## joossa (Sep 27, 2007)

The funny thing about this statement is that no state is called New England. It is a region in the north eastern US that is composed of states that were once the earliest colonies. Did ANY of you pay attention in history class!?

I saw the announcement on TFs. I hear its going to be awesome. Hope you have fun, Schloaty.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 19, 2007)

Actually i did, but as we dont have dont have the same teacher i didnt know that.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 19, 2007)

It's kinda like a reptile show, just with plants that eat flesh!

And you don't have those jerks trying to sell you gators and anacondas and tell you they're like pythons or caimens.

I really want to go to this next year.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your announcement with our community, Ken! (I cleaned up some of the language in follow-up posts.)

Have a wonderful time at the show!

Peter


----------

